# Danfoss FC302 + Touch Panel ESA



## NAFNAF (23 Mai 2006)

Moin. 
Mein Problem ist das folgende. 10 Danfoss Umrichter FC302 hängen über eine RS 485 Verbindung an einem Touchpanel. Die Umrichter steigen vollkommen Planlos aus. Fehlermeldung 2822 " Überspannung USB Schnittstelle " Die USB Schnittstelle wird aber gar nicht benutzt! Mittlerweile denke ich daß das Problem vom Touch Panel kommt. Da nach einer Programänderung innerhalb des T-Panels die eine regelmässige Abfrage der Umrichter auf ihre Drehzahl durchführt die Umrichter alle 5 Minuten aussteigen. Nach dem Abziehen des SUB-D Steckers vom Panel habe ich jetzt Ruhe. Wie kann ich die kompatibiltät der RS 485 Schnittstelle am T-P prüfen. Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet da ich hier in Kanada sitzt und am Vatertag eigentlich daheim sein wollte. Also Besten Dank im voraus und lasst mal die Köpfe rauchen. 

Christian Hartmann


----------

